# Detailer's Domain: Wheel/Tire Detailing Kits now available



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Over the pass couple of years I have been building this wheel/tire kit for many customers. I felt it was time to just put the kit together and add it to the store. Its basically the same exact products that I have been posting on the detail write ups for years now.

The products in this kit are proven and have been loved by all who have this set up.

So here it is The Uber Wheel/Tire/Wheel Well Care Kit. I feel this is the Ultimate in Wheel/Tire Detailing.

Here is what the kit includes:

1 1000 ml P21S Wheel Cleaner Gel (note no sprayer)
1 1000 ml P21S Total Autowash (for wheel wells/engines/tires)
1 Swissvax Wheel Brush
1 Uber Spoke Brush
1 World's Greatest Boar's Hair Wheel Brush
1 Swissvax Pneu 250 ml(tire dressing)
6 Detail Sponges (to apply dressing)
1 Adam's Undercarriage Spray 16 oz (wheel well dressing)
1 Swissvax Autobahn (wheel wax)
2 Uber Yellow Applicator Pads
1 Uber All Purpose MF Towel (yellow)

The above products bought separately would cost $168.70

The kit price will be set at $149.95 (a savings of $18.75)

The intro price will be set at $139.95 (a savings if you are quick of $28.75!!!)

The Uber Wheel/Tire/Wheel Well Care Kit can be ordered by clicking here.

Note: there will be an option for the Ace Powerstick 601 and/or 401 at $39.95 (less $10 from the list price of $49.95) also the Ace Powerstick requires a cordless drill which is not included)









Here is the kit in action on an 03 Audi RS6 with some dirty/filthy wheels

Before:

























P21S working its magic

















The Uber Spoke Brush cleaning up the inner wheels









Cleaning up the brake calipers with the Swissvax Wheel Brush









The World's Greatest Boar's Hair Brush cleaning up the face of the wheel









Optional Ace Power Stick making ease of cleaning the inner wheels









Inner wheel after the Uber Spoke Brush and Ace Powerstick









Wheel after all the clean up. Swissvax Pneu applied on tires and Swissvax Autobahn on the wheels









Also please take a look at these two other articles that have helped many as well, they have much more detailed steps.

How to detail your wheels by Detailer's Domain

How to detail your wheel wells by Detailer's Domain


----------

